# Solved: iTunes not recognizing any ipods



## kinosoo

We have 3 ipods (ipod touch 3rd gen and 2 ipod touch 5th gen.) All previously working well with iTunes. Yesterday, iTunes no longer recognizing any of the ipods. Uninstalled iTunes, re-installed, rebooted etc. I see the ipod in My Computer but when I run a diagnostic, in iTunes, it says no ipod detected. Coincidentally, my left click on my laptop just stopped working too and I had to uninstall/re-install Norton. All coincidences or a sign of something bigger going on?? I am running Windows 8.1 and IE 11 on a newer (less than 2 years old) Samsung notebook laptop. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## texasbullet

If you have downloaded the microsoft updates for this month you need to uninstall them from your computer. It has been reported that this updates are causing problems to Windows 8 computers.


----------



## kinosoo

I removed the August Windows updates but still no luck with iTunes or the left click. Any other suggestions are much appreciated!


----------



## texasbullet

Does your computer has USB connectors on the rear. If so have you tried connecting them there.


----------



## kinosoo

No USB ports in the rear. Several on either side. Tried all of the different ports with no change.


----------



## texasbullet

Do you have another computer with Windows XP or Windows 7 that you may try it there.


----------



## kinosoo

Downloaded iTunes on a Windows 7 laptop and it recognized my ipod. Uninstalled and reinstalled iTunes on the offending laptop running windows 8.1 and it is still not recognizing the ipod. I do see it in my computer but not in iTunes. Is it a Windows 8 problem?? Or something else with the laptop. I'm stumped...


----------



## texasbullet

Best method is to download the music on Windows 7 and maybe on your windows 8 there must be some hardware or update that is causing the problem.


----------



## kinosoo

ok, so, after much digging (and hair pulling lol!) I think that I have it fixed...and, my left click is now working again. The nearest that I can figure is that this is an Apple vs. Windows 8.1 compatibility issue. It probably helped to remove the August Windows updates(I have turned off automatic updates so that I can check out issues BEFORE they bugger my computer!) since so many people are having problems with them. Also, I found the following link http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1923 that specifically speaks to the problem of iTunes not recognizing an ipod. I foolishly thought that it was enough to just uninstall a program and then reinstall. This link directs the user that they have to remove ALL Apple related software components. Who knew?? Well some may but I certainly did not! Thanks for taking the time to try to help me Texas! Oh, and I couldn't download iTunes using IE 11 so had to download it with Chrome. It would make life so much easier if all of the parties (IE, Apple, Windows etc) would play nice together!


----------

